
Microsoft announces dual-screen Surface Neo - aminecodes
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20887395/microsoft-surface-neo-dual-screen-concept-design-windows-10x
======
johnatwork
This is really clever design, and I like how they've incorporated the
keyboard, giving you the freedom of the configuration. I just wish I could
have a different OS underneath it all.

I really think the trick is not to try to hide the hinge, but to use it as a
demarcator as seen here.

------
screye
The addition of the keyboard is genius.

This feels like a very well thought out product. I might end up buying one of
the full surface laptops + Duo because of my work flow. But, damn I would have
loved to own one of these.

disclaimer: work for MSFT

~~~
kart23
Yeah, this looks really nice. Probably also gonna stick with my laptop for
now, but I could see this being amazing for note taking. I could really see
this taking off at my school.

------
illnewsthat
This looks like super cool hardware. The hinge in particular!

I think hardware and software made by the same company can have big
advantages.

For me personally, I don't really see much use case for something this size
the same way I don't see much use case for an iPad. If I have a lot to do,
I'll use my laptop. If it's something quick, I'll use my phone. I don't have
much need for an in between currently. I'm sure there are use cases for this
that I haven't thought about, though.

And not to say I wouldn't want one, looks great!

EDIT: As a phone replacement (new product video for Surface Duo just shown),
this is even more interesting!

~~~
nesadi
> For me personally, I don't really see much use case for something this size
> the same way I don't see much use case for an iPad. If I have a lot to do,
> I'll use my laptop. If it's something quick, I'll use my phone. I don't have
> much need for an in between currently. I'm sure there are use cases for this
> that I haven't thought about, though.

As somebody who has tons of textbooks in PDF form, the ability to use
something like this (or the iPad Pro, which I currently own) for reading,
annotating and otherwise working with them is pretty damn useful. I'm
especially excited about the Duo, since PDF's are unreadable on even my 6.5"
smartphone and I don't always want to bring my iPad with me everywhere.

------
DerJacques
When the Courier concept was first shown, I almost couldn't contain my
excitement.

Now, ten years later, it feels like most challenges the Courier (and now the
Surface Neo) tried to solve have been solved by bigger screens, better
multitasking and great pencil support.

New note taking and productivity apps benefit from the big screen and fluid
resizing of apps that the iPad Pro and similar tablets provide.

The separation in the middle that made the courier look awesome ten years ago,
now feels like an unnecessary hardware separation between the two sides of the
display.

~~~
simonh
It seems like the Nintendo DS worked because every single piece of software
for it was written to use both screens effectively. With this, I can't imagine
there will be hardly any software ever written for it specifically to use two
screens, except maybe some first party stuff at launch.

I'm also worried about use on the go. When you're holding it in your hands, a
folding device is a pain to use. If there was some reason you couldn't have a
single large screen maybe ok, but as you say this is a solved problem.

~~~
olyjohn
YUP. This will end up like all the other Surfaces of the past... It will just
get used like a regular laptop, docked to external peripherals 99% of the
time. It will run Word, Outlook and Edge, and be locked down so the user can't
do anything new or interesting with it. I doubt that the majority of
Microsoft's own applications will even be optimized for this configuration.

------
yread
Panos' announcement was hilarious. Announcing it 1.5 years before release
though...

~~~
Yabood
I think this is a smart strategy. They're trying to involve developers as
early as possible to avoid repeating the Windows mobile mistakes. It'll also
allow them to collect feedback and adjust the product before launching it.
This will give it a greater chance of success.

~~~
Schlaefer
Is there any info what they offer for developers? A simulator?

------
mywacaday
I recently bought the Note10+ and really like the pen functionality except for
the fact that the screen is a little too narrow for any serious writing. I
really like the idea of a A5 size screen for hand writing. I'm a heavy onenote
user and would be very interested in the Neo if its priced right

------
yRetsyM
"Partnering with Google" \- Be very interesting to see how deep that goes. The
google logo was on the homescreen of the demo device...

~~~
illnewsthat
This device (Surface Neo) does not have a partnership with Google. It's a
Microsoft device running a flavor of Windows.

The other device they announced (Surface Duo) is Microsoft hardware running
Google software (Android).

Makes sense, as it's really the only way to get into the phone market and
still have an app ecosystem.

~~~
basch
its a very Microsoft thing to do to name a Microsoft product built on (aka
extending) a Google product after a different unrelated Google Product.

If my friend has a Microsoft Surface Duo and I say "open your Duo" do I mean
to unfold the phone, or open the google video calling app?

~~~
lostmsu
Somebody is actually using Duo the chat outside Google?

~~~
Marsymars
I recently started using it. It's nice because it comes with E2E encryption
and is usable on desktop. Alternatives all have various limitations: Skype (no
E2E encryption), Signal (no calls on PCs), iMessage (only usable for Apple
users), Wire (requires additional program installation and account creation).

~~~
pthatcherg
I haven't used the desktop Signal app, but there appears to be one:

[https://signal.org/download/](https://signal.org/download/)

~~~
Marsymars
Yes, Signal and WhatsApp both have desktop apps, but they're only for text
chat, neither do voice calls like their mobile counterparts.

------
Donald
Will be interesting to see Microsoft return to the smart phone market. Satya
Nadella's organization is much more geared towards catering products towards
their demand signal instead of repeating Ballmer's blunder of always
acquiescing to the Windows fiefdom.

~~~
WorldMaker
Microsoft is a software company first, and is supposed to only be in hardware
for "aspirational" reasons. It doesn't seem clear what the Duo will encourage
(Android) OEMs to "aspire" to, and at least from the announcements so far
doesn't seem to give much reason for software innovations either. As a return
to the smart phone market, it is hugely underwhelming for Microsoft's stated
goals.

------
crones
CNET's two-part series on Courier:

[https://www.cnet.com/news/the-inside-story-of-how-
microsoft-...](https://www.cnet.com/news/the-inside-story-of-how-microsoft-
killed-its-courier-tablet/)

[https://www.cnet.com/news/how-windows-8-kod-the-
innovative-c...](https://www.cnet.com/news/how-windows-8-kod-the-innovative-
courier-tablet/)

~~~
jahlove
Here [1] is the original concept video for the Courier. I remember it
generated a ton of hype when that video came out.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmIgNfp-
MdI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmIgNfp-MdI)

------
ocdtrekkie
This is huge... but the biggest thing remains if the Windows platform will be
ready to meet this hardware. It's painfully obvious that Andromeda and
Centaurus and all this hardware has been there and solid, but that Windows'
true universal platform structure hasn't been good enough to meet it.

~~~
WorldMaker
Presumably why fast-track Windows Insiders have been testing 20H1 for months
already, if most of the platform guts have to go out in 20H1 for these devices
to meet shipping goals.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
20H1 of Windows 10 is essentially a different operating system than Windows
10X. My understanding is that the 20H1 focus is around standardizing what's
running on Azure with what's running on desktops.

~~~
WorldMaker
I think it behooves Microsoft today to brand 10X as a "different operating
system", but it's not like it is an entirely independent fork. Some of the
same "OneCore" improvements Azure needs on the one side are likely what 10X
needs, so 20H1 can be (and probably is) for testing both. Microsoft can test
two things.

------
iflp
This is fantastic. I've always found it cumbersome to write on onenote and
have a browser / PDF reader open simultaneously. Split screen doesn't really
work, especially in landscape mode.

Might finally be able to drop the paper notebook in my backpack if they can
make screen larger on this one.

------
rpmisms
I wonder if this will take off. People are _Very_ entrenched in traditional
laptop world, so this seems essentially useless for corporate settings.

~~~
belltaco
This looks more like a device to take notes on in meetings rather than replace
a work laptop or desktop.

~~~
rpmisms
So, limited use case, no specialty, and overlaps almost completely with a
tablet.

------
thelazydogsback
Nice -- but I want two 15" screens, not 9", and set it down as two 15"
portrait monitors for code editing, etc.

------
dzhiurgis
I counted 5 seconds from flipping keyboard until all screens rearrange and
complete rendering

------
zyang
Hardware aside, I’m not a fan of the delivery. The presenter comes across as
fake humble and insincere.

------
lupinglade
Oh neat, a Dock.

------
heyitsguay
Amazing hardware, looks well thought out. Would never buy it with Windows OS
though - I have a Surface for work with Windows 10 Pro and it's invasive
crappy nagware.

